# [VZW] JB Stock roms



## douglasf01 (Mar 14, 2012)

I Am just curious.

When JellyBean is release for the verizon GS3 will we get a stock rom for that? Again, just curious.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course we will... Until VZW rolls out JB in the next millennium.


----------

